# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Forcer la suppression de fichier corrompus (nom trop long et caractres spciaux)

## Baptiste Wicht

Bonjour, 

Je rencontre un problme sur ma cl USB, un dossier a t entirement corrompu... En plus, de cela, le dossier est devenu trs gros (3GB)...

Voici  quoi le dossier ressemble : 



Et il m'est compltement impossible de supprimmer le dossier ou un de ses sous-lments : 



J'ai dja essay en ligne de commande et j'ai dja essay plusieurs petits utilitaires gratuits, mais sans aucun succs. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution ? 

Merci d'avance

----------


## sevyc64

Ouvre l'invite de commande sur ta cl et tape la commande suivante : Dir /x

Ca devrait te lister les fichiers en incluant leur nom court s'ils en ont un (un nom du style (xxxx~1.xxx, xxxxx~2.xxx, ....)

Pour les fichiers qui ont un nom court, essaye d'utiliser celui-ci depuis l'invite de commande pour supprimer le fichier

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Ouvre l'invite de commande sur ta cl et tape la commande suivante : Dir /x
> 
> Ca devrait te lister les fichiers en incluant leur nom court s'ils en ont un (un nom du style (xxxx~1.xxx, xxxxx~2.xxx, ....)
> 
> Pour les fichiers qui ont un nom court, essaye d'utiliser celui-ci depuis l'invite de commande pour supprimer le fichier


J'ai dja essay, il n'ont pas nom court  ::(:

----------


## Auteur

bonjour,

tu as essay de renommer tes fichier via la commande ren (rename) ?
De mme as-tu essay un 

```
del *.*
```

 (Fais un del /? pour connatre la liste des attributs).

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Oui, j'ai dj essay de renommer, mais sans succs, toujours des erreurs lorsque j'essaye de renommer, mme depuis la console. 

En plus, un truc douteux, si je regarde les proprits du dossier qui contient les fichiers corrompus, il fait 20G alors que ma cl USB a une capacit de 8G  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Vu tes captures d'cran, j'ai l'impression que les noms sont composs de caractres de contrle (codes ASCII infrieur  32). Ce qui peut expliquer que tu as n'importe quoi dans les proprits du dossier.

Ce n'est pas un virus qui a foutu ce dsordre ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Je ne crois pas, je crois que c'est un problme durant un commit ou un update SVN, c'est un dossier .svn qui est incrimin.

----------


## Auteur

Dans ce cas est-ce des fichiers ?? Ce ne sont pas des donnes reparties ici et l sur ta clef que l'explorateur interprte comme des dossiers ou des fichiers ?

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais tu as essay un scandisk sur ta clef USB pour supprimer les fragments de fichiers ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

J'y avais pas pens  ::ccool:: 

Merci beaucoup un scan avec fix automatique a parfaitement corrig le problme  ::D:

----------

